# Presbyterian Church in Annapolis Md?



## Croghanite (Feb 10, 2007)

Looking for a Church in Annapolis Md. Suggestions?
zip code #21409-5202


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2007)

Joe -- I don't know of any particular churches in Annapolis, but the pastor of Trinity RPCNA in Beltsville, MD lives next to Annapolis. He might know of one, if you wish to contact him.


----------



## Herald (Feb 10, 2007)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> Looking for a Church in Annapolis Md. Suggestions?
> zip code #21409-5202



Joe,wish you were looking for a reformed Baptist church in Odenton,MD.


----------



## bwsmith (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey! Try Annapolis Evangelical Presbyterian Church, OR Severna Park EP Church!
They are GREAT


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 12, 2007)

*Annapolis church*



LAYMAN JOE said:


> Looking for a Church in Annapolis Md. Suggestions?
> zip code #21409-5202



I know there is Christ Reformed Evangelical Church meeting at Annapolis Area Christian School and they are pretty good... Not Psalms only but great on other worship areas...

We go to the Beltsville church and we love it.... It is RPCNA... It is Psalms only and such... We Psalm Singing Reformed Baptist find it the closest church we have to our beliefs besides other Psalm singing Reformed Baptist... 


What are you looking for in terms of Reformed Favor?

Michael


----------



## Herald (Feb 12, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I know there is Christ Reformed Evangelical Church meeting at Annapolis Area Christian School and they are pretty good... Not Psalms only but great on other worship areas...
> 
> We go to the Beltsville church and we love it.... It is RPCNA... It is Psalms only and such... We Psalm Singing Reformed Baptist find it the closest church we have to our beliefs besides other Psalm singing Reformed Baptist...
> 
> ...



Michael - I'm curious. Do you find psalm singing of more weight then worshipping with a reformed Baptist church that is not psalm only? In other words, if a Presbyterian church is psalm only and a reformed Baptist church isn't, do you lean towards the Presbyterian church?


----------



## Croghanite (Feb 12, 2007)

thunaer said:


> What are you looking for in terms of Reformed Favor?
> Michael



A church that adheres to the Westminster Standards. Its for a friend of mine who is new to the faith.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Michael - I'm curious. Do you find psalm singing of more weight then worshipping with a reformed Baptist church that is not psalm only? In other words, if a Presbyterian church is psalm only and a reformed Baptist church isn't, do you lean towards the Presbyterian church?



Tuff Question....

I do believe that worshipping God is the Chief End of Man and so how we worship God is one of the most important areas to consider... But Baptism is also a worship question that should be considered. We are currently trying to move to another state for health reasons and we will be joining ourselves to a reformed baptist church there but they are 50 percent Psalter and 50 percent Hymnal. It is my prayer that they will go all the way to 100 psalter... The issue I take more offense at is CCM and other modern types of music that is moving into the churches and the so called Post Modern movement with the sortment of doctrinal problems it has. I also believe music to be moral or immoral and do not want that around my family. So if a reformed baptist church was closer to us on the Eastern Shore we would not attend if they use CCM music in worship but if they had lets say the Trinity Hymnal I think would attend and involve ourselves in the church but grieve that it was not Psalm singing. We have come to truly love the Psalms and believe that they are the only hymnbook we should be singing out of for church.

Secondly, we also lean Presbyterial for church government but we still believe in Adult Creed Baptism....


Michael


----------



## Herald (Feb 12, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Tuff Question....
> 
> I do believe that worshipping God is the Chief End of Man and so how we worship God is one of the most important areas to consider... But Baptism is also a worship question that should be considered. We are currently trying to move to another state for health reasons and we will be joining ourselves to a reformed baptist church there but they are 50 percent Psalter and 50 percent Hymnal. It is my prayer that they will go all the way to 100 psalter... The issue I take more offense at is CCM and other modern types of music that is moving into the churches and the so called Post Modern movement with the sortment of doctrinal problems it has. I also believe music to be moral or immoral and do not want that around my family. So if a reformed baptist church was closer to us on the Eastern Shore we would not attend if they use CCM music in worship but if they had lets say the Trinity Hymnal I think would attend and involve ourselves in the church but grieve that it was not Psalm singing. We have come to truly love the Psalms and believe that they are the only hymnbook we should be singing out of for church.
> 
> ...



Michael, thanks for the response. We're a reformed baptist church and do not sing the psalter. We're not CCM, but we we're not psatler either. I was curious as to what lead you to attend a Presbyterian church. 

Thanks.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Michael, thanks for the response. We're a reformed baptist church and do not sing the psalter. We're not CCM, but we we're not psatler either. I was curious as to what lead you to attend a Presbyterian church.
> 
> Thanks.



To attend a Presbyterian church was very hard in the beginning because I saw how important baptism is and what Fred Malone gave as reasons in his book. Now that we have been there for many months I have a better understanding of my paedo baptist brethren, and aleast in the RPCNA circles not only do we agree with them in 99.9% in all doctrinal areas but even in baptism we agree 99% except who receives the sign of baptism.. I also believe they have helped me in some areas and I hope I have been able to help them in some areas in a humble way...

What led us to a Presbyterian church was a church split with our reformed baptist church. Most of the families that left came to the Presbyterian church out of need and we meet on Sundays nights to see if the Lord would will for a formation of another church. All the families that attend have come to exclusive Psalmody, no instruments, and Presbyterial government, more or less on the last one in that list. Some families went some other ways. Because of the nature of the church split and because of guarding against gossip I should not get into to many of the details but I will say it had alot to do with Post Modernism, Mark Driscoll, Cultural Relevancy, Catholiclity, dropping of the church covenant, unbiblical church growth programs, and Charismatic influence regarding music with some other Charismatic stuff plus a number of other issues, less stress on modestly which started to become apparent in the clothing of some of the young ladies and other stuff...

I am also so weary of independancy right now and on it's stress of individualism. Quite Frankly, it scares me when the church or even pastors who led has no accountability beyond their little session of local elders. Even more so now that I see that the Old testament Sanhedrin was a Presbytery according to Luke 22:66 which the greek uses the word Presbytery for the Sanhedrin, plus Timothy was to ordain Elders by the Laying on of the Hands of that Presbytery, which all shows it is a continuing Old Testament office, then take into account Acts 15 and you will see full continuity. At such point I noticed that the Presbytery's job was the guard Faith and Practice in the churches, Ordain Elders, and handle church discipline after the local church handles it first, and handle church discipline of erring Pastors.. 

Michael


----------

